# PLC Training software Mitsubishi



## escaliber (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هذا برنامج أحببت ان أشاركه معكم و هو برنامج لتعليم مبادئ ال PLC مع إمكانية تنفيز البرامج بشكل سهل و مفيد , و هناك العديد من المزايا التي اتمنى ان تنال إعجابكم و أن تفيدكم .
لكم مني جزيل الشكر و الإحترام

http://www.4shared.com/file/G9zy7kbR/PLC_training_software.htm


----------



## شبل العقيدة (23 أغسطس 2010)

كتب الله لك الاجر


----------



## اوبان (27 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا , ان شاء الله يوضع في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م-عبدالجواد قاووق (30 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوور يا ابن العم


----------



## uosif (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ان شاء الله يوضع في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمد العجوري (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شي حلو


----------



## abdelrahim (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## qassim72 (20 أبريل 2011)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح


----------



## يحيى سيد احمد (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بهاءالدين (29 أبريل 2011)

الملف غير موجود 
ممكن اعادة رفعة


----------



## abdelrahim (6 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## adison2000 (15 مايو 2011)

أعد رفع الملف


----------



## mohmtx (25 مايو 2011)

الملف غير موجود ممكن رفعه مرة اخري


----------



## bakker (7 يونيو 2011)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## bakker (7 يونيو 2011)

Please re- upload


----------



## ابو رشته (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سلمان 333 (26 أبريل 2012)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.


----------



## mohamed_hassan (27 أبريل 2012)

برجاء رفع الملف مرة اخري


----------



## khaledaltabib (19 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا :20:​


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (24 أبريل 2014)

الملف غير صالح ممكن اعادة رفعة للفائدة


----------

